# Andreas hat IHN



## Rausreißer (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
keine Werbung , aber ein dickes Lob an Andreas!
Yelowfin,62 KG im Jemen! Guckt euch das Vieh an!
JAAA Andreas, Du bist der Beste! DU hast IHN!

seht: http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/

Dickes Lob an Dich und Grüße an Petra

Gernot


----------



## Karstein (17. Februar 2004)

Woooow, ein wirklicher Pracht-Tuna für diese Ecke!!! Kompliment an den Fänger, da muss die Post abgegangen sein!

Petri und Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Micky Finn (19. Februar 2004)

Hi Gernot,

ein toller Fisch, 30er Fische sind schön, 50er Spitze aber 62 Kilo sind der Hammer für Mukhalla. Im Herbst wurde auch so ein Ausreißer mit ca. 60 Kilo gefangen.

Mach mal ein paar Angaben zu Schnurstärke, Gerät (50 lbs ?) und Drill-Dauer. Bin neugierig.

Im Moment sind Bekannte aus Nürnberg unten, bin schon gespannt was es zu erzählen gibt.


Andreas


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Februar 2004)

Hi Mickey
Ich konnte inzwischen Andreas besuchen und so persönlich mit ihm sprechen.
Der alte Franke hat mit einer  Penn stand up Millenium Rute (50 lbs) und mit seiner bewährten International 2 Gang 30 sw das Monster erwischt
Als Schnur 61er Trilene clear (40 lbs) von Berkley
Meiner Meinung nach die Beste Schnur für Thun, weil sehr weich abriebsfest und regenrationsfähig bei Überdehnung.
Im Gegenansatz dazu zum Bleistift gehärteten Schnüre wie zB. Zebco Quattron. Die haben weniger Dehnung, sind aber schneller am Ende wenn Sie überdehnt wurden…

Als Vorfach 1,2 mm Dega Weltmeister (ebenfalls sehr Weich) 3 Meter und Crosslock Wirbel. Versuche mit FlurCarbon Tuff Stuff von Penn waren nicht erfolgreich.
Das Vorfach soll sehr steif sein, sinkt vielleicht zu schnell und behindert vielleicht die Sardine? Ich werde  es aber selber ausprobieren müssen.

Normaleweise ist ein 0,90 Vorfach ausreichend gewesen, aber Andreas hatte schon Thune durch Bruch verloren und ein noch größerer Thun hatte Ihm einen 6/0 Berufsfischerhaken nach einer Stunde aufgebogen.
Als Haken verwendete er einen Owner circle Hook 2/0 , Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch der Owner Gorrila von 2/0 bis 4/0 (siehe unscharfes Bild). Ähnliche gibt es aber auch von Gamakatsu oder VMC. 
Gebunden werden die Haken nicht am Ohr sondern wie ein Plattenhaken, na ja die Dinger biegen nicht so leicht auf und hebeln wg. dem kurzen Schaft sich nicht so leicht heraus.

Tja, das ganze soll 1,5 Stunden gedauert haben und sich vor Rian bei dem Tafelberg
Abgespielt haben nicht weit weg vom Ufer, vielleicht 1 Meile…
Köder war Sardine und die Thune waren unter den kleinen Delfinen.
Übrigens waren sehr wenig  kleine Thune um die 7 kg gefangen worden.
Vor 2 Jahren hatten wir über 60 Stück an einem Vormittag zu zweit, dann rief der Muadhin den Adhan , der Guide müsste zum Beten und wir waren erlöst, den es war Freitag und der ist religiöser Feiertag.
Andreas war vom 30.01 bis 16.02 in Al Muhkalla
Tja es ist eben jedes Jahr anders und das ist das spannende daran.

Ich finde das eine reife Leistung. Ich habe für meinen ersten Thun über 25kg auch 1,5 Stunden gebraucht, aber an einem Stock der nach IGFA nicht mal 15 lbs-Klasse bekommen hätte. Ich war fertig und zerschunden wie ein Gaul. Naja, man muss einfach selber erleben, Kondition kann da einfach nicht schaden.

Nächstes mal bin Ich wieder dabei…. Ich will auch einen über 50 kg irgendwann fangen

Grüße 
Gernot


----------



## Jirko (22. Februar 2004)

eiwei, da muß man stramm stehen, mit den hacken knallen und der hut wird auch noch gezogen... phänomenal... gratulation und respekt dem fänger - klasse #6


----------



## Micky Finn (22. Februar 2004)

Hi Gernot,

ich war über den Jahreswechsel in Mukhalla, hatte aber leider nicht das Glück auf Künstennahe Yellow Fins zu treffen. Wir ware nur einmal ca. 50-60 Km draussen an einem Schwarm. Meinen persönlichen Rekord mit 37 Kilo aus 2001 konnte ich leider nicht erhöhen. Damals standen wir teils wirklich im Fisch - drei Boote 63 Tune an einem Vormittag - aber mir war klar daß es diesmal um diese Jahreszeit nicht einfach sein wird und der Zufall ein große Rolle spielen wird.

Auf meiner 30 SW hatte ich 50 lbs Trilene. Der Einsatz von Fluorcarbon ist ja mehr oder weniger eine Glaubenfrage. Ich hatte 0,85er Fluo von Momoi als Vorfachspitze.
Bei den Haken verwende ich ebenfalls 2/0 oder 3/0er Gorillas von Owner. Allerdings mit hartgelötetem Ring durch das Öhr. Die Sardine bewegt sich besser. Die Verbindungen waren nicht geknotet sondern gecrimpt und durch die zusätzliche Schlaufe hat der Haken uneingeschränktes Spiel.

Auffallend war, daß ich im Gegensatz zu meinem Bootspartner immer wesentlich mehr Bisse hatte - auch an diesem einen Tag als wir auf die Gelbflossen trafen. Zufall, das Fluo oder die flexiblere Vergindung des Hakens...... wer weiß.

Irgendwann wird es mit dem 50+ klappen...... ein Ziel muß man ja haben.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Februar 2004)

Hi Micky
habe eben gerade mit Dieter telefoniert der am Freitag aus Muhkalla zurück kam.
Der Lumpenhund war das Erste mal da und hat einen mit 51kg erwischt. 
Die 7.KW muss die richtige Zeit gewesen sein.... 
Es wurden Thune mit über 100kg von den Berufsfischer gefangen.
Einer ging den Anglern mit 80 kg ging vor dem Boot nach 2 Stunden verloren.
Ein Sail mit 3 Meter wurde von Dieter am Boot verloren..

Er hat jetzt auch das Fieber.... Glückwunsch!

Schick doch mal ein Bild deiner Hakenmontage. Was für ein Knoten setzt Du am hartgelötetn Ring?

Hey, bist Du nächstes Jahr Dabei? Würd mich freuen!
Gruß Gernot:m


----------



## Karstein (22. Februar 2004)

Mal an euch Jemen-Fraktion die Infos, die mir mein dreimaliger "Jemenit" Jörg so erzählt hat. (sein Größer kam lediglich auf 33 kg, aber auch ein Fein-Fisch, denke ich?)

er schwört auf die Trilene Big Game und hatte die auf ´ner Shimano 30er 2-Gang.Dazu Die altbewährte Zebco Rhino 50 lbs.

Jungs, ihr macht mir den Mund verdammt wässerig, wisst ihr das?

Aber @ Thomas & Micky: vielleicht sollten wir wirklich mal einen gemeinsamen Fullcharter-Angriff auf den Azoren oder den Kapverden machen in 2005? Tanja und ich sind zwar Rookies, aber interessierte!


----------



## Micky Finn (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gernot,

hier die Thun-Vorfächer. Am Vorfach verwende ich keine Knoten, ich schmelze die Enden zu einer kleinen Perle und crimpe dann. Die Bilder sind etwas unscharf und spiegeln auch ein wenig wegen des Blitzlichtes- ich kriegs nicht besser hin.

Februar nächstes Jahr ist eigentlich schon verplant. Zwei Wochen Malediven auf einem Boot. Derzeit drück ich die Daumen daß ich nicht für einen auscheidenden Kollegen in die Bresche springen muß...... die nächsten Wochen werden es zeigen.

Mukhalla wird mich auf jeden Fall wieder sehen, denn die Fischerei vóm kleinen Boot mit der Sardine ist für mich faszienierend wie ein Krimi.

@karsten
hört sich verlockend an aber was 2005 bei mir bringt kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen, vielleicht muß ich gänzlich umdisponieren, privat und beruflich ist derzeit einiges in fluß.....


----------



## Micky Finn (22. Februar 2004)

Hier nochmal ein Bild mit einem 1 Euro-Stück zum Größenvergleich..... muß ja zur Sardine passen. Die Mini-Häken sind aus geschmiedetem Stahl und die Ringe hartgelötet.


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Februar 2004)

@Karsten,
hey, den Mund wässerig zu machen  ist doch OK, oder?
Ich war leider bisher auch nur 3 mal da.
Das wirklich ultimativste ist das fischen auf diese Kraftpakete in Booten wie in Norwegen:
3 Mann im Boot, 5 bis 7 mtr.,  2Takter 40 PS, kein Navi oder Vorausecholot, kein Kampfstuhl, kein Kühlschrank.

Was da zählt bist Du selber und dein Kontakt zum Guide (Capitano) und deinem Partner, Du entscheidest ob Du schleppst oder mit Sardine angelst im Team. Wenn dein Capitano nichts erwischt (Fischer sind dort sehr angesehen) wird er sauer, weil sein Image darunter leidet.
Wenn deine Knoten nicht stimmen, waren es Deine Knoten (Der Guide ärgert sich dann auch und hält dich für einen Idioten)

Die meisten Capitanos haben Ihre eigenen Boote die Sie dann, wenn Sie für den Anbieter Turis wie uns fahren, vermieten. Du kannst Fische mitnehmen, ein Thun pro Tag von einem Boot fürs Hotel reicht zum Barbecue (lecker auf den Grill mit Knoblauch) für alle, den Rest kriegt der Guide. Bei den Fängen Kannst Du aber auch soviel einfrieren wie Du tragen kannst. (50 kg Freigepäck, Du kannst natürlich auch deine Rollen dort lassen ;-)), ein Gefrierraum ist im Hotel.
Die Jungs sind erfahren und freundlich und hören auch zu.

Da ist kein 2x 300 PS Volvo Penta der dich unsicher zum Fisch bringt und zum Glück auch kein Kapitain wie auf Madeira oder den Kanaren der dich nur blöd angrinst, wenn du 400 Euro pro Ausfahrt bezahlt hast, und er nach 20 min. von seinen Kollegen per Funk hört, das er bloß Sprit sparen soll weil Heute sowieso mal wieder nichts läuft.
Dafür ist dort Uwe. (und der macht das schon)
Das Leihgerät besteht wie du erwähnt hast (oder wie es Jörg hat) aus den ausgezeichneten Shimano 30 TLD2 mit den nicht IGFA konformen Zebco Ruten. (50 lbs  Gerät von Penn soll aber auch schon vor Ort sein)
Die TLD 30 ist für den durchschnittlichen Fang bis 30 kg super und tauglich, über 50kg wird die Sache bestimmt haarig (eine Frage der Schnur, und wenn man vor Ort Zweifel hat, muss Uwe halt Schnur rausrücken!), Die Zebco ist schon bis 30kg Yellofin Thun etwas mehr als ein Rollengriff mit „Antenne“ (Ich mag es halt lieber härter)
Ich selber habe die 30er sowie auch die 50er TLD2 (Empfehlung! Zeigt mir eine bessere Bremse) mit den 30er und 50er Shimano Tiagra Ruten. 

Beim Drill des 80 kg Thuns, so wurden mir erzählt, haben die Jungs einen Gimbal in Ihrer
Not und Erschöpfung auf einer quer befestigten Sitzbank mit Klettband und Tape festgemacht.
Einer hat dann die Rollenkurbel bedient, und die andern beiden haben an der Rute gepumpt!
Das der Alukreuzgriff dann ab und zu aus dem Gimbal flog soll für heftige blaue Flecke im Bauchbereich gesorgt haben. Sorry, hoffentlich sind die wichtigen Teile noch heil.

Genützt hat es aber nichts, nach 2 Stunden war’s vorbei.. aber DAS ist fischen…

Ich denke in der 7. Januarwoche wäre ich gern dabei gewesen.
Im nächsten Jahr gibt es vielleicht nur Bonitos, aber wer weiß es schon…

Gruß,
Gernot
:g


----------



## Karstein (23. Februar 2004)

@ Gernot: was man(n) in der Not nicht alles für spontane Ideen bekommt! Gar nicht doof, einen Gimbal auf der Sitzbank zu fixieren. 

Hat da echt jemand mal einen 80kg Yellow am Haken gehabt???

@ Micky Finn: Deine Montage dürfte sogar einem Bluefin standhalten - sauberste Verarbeitung!

Wir durften nun schon zweimal jagende Blauflossentune in Irland an der Oberfläche jagen sehen. Hatten leider nur 50 lbs Gerät an Bord - Skipper und wir schätzten die Burschen auf 200+ Kilo. Keine 2 Wochen nach unserer Sichtung hat ein 76jähriger (!!!) Ire den Rekordfisch mit 960lbs bezwingen können! Der Vorteil war, dass es im Fanggebiet nur ca. 90 Meter tief ist.

Gibt jetzt übrigens ein Boot, dass sich auf den Fang spezialisiert hat (130lbs Gerät, Kampfstuhl, 400 PS). Wenn ihr Profis da mal Lust drauf habt, schicke ich euch gerne die Adresse des Skippers per PN


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Karsten, Hallo Mickey
Danke für deinen Tip für Irland, Karsten.
Ich würden mich freuen wenn ich den zu gegebener Zeit nochmal bei Dir abfragen könnte.
Dieses Jahr sieht es nicht danach aus.
In 4 Wochen gehts nach Bömlo und im Sebtember 14 Tage in die St. George`s Bay in die Straße von Canso auf Nova Scotia, wenn die andern nicht abspringen...
Deine Montagen Mickey, sehen super aus, ich werde Sie ich auf jedenfall in Nova Scotia probieren. (Aber in 6/0)
Hey und was ist mit Jemen 2005, denkt doch noch mal nach...
Grüße
Gernot


----------



## Karstein (25. Februar 2004)

Moin Gernot,

da wären wir uns in Nova Scotia ja fast über den Weg gelaufen! Ich wollte der Bluefins, Makos und Lachse (im Margaree) wegen hin - nun wird´s B.C. auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame.

Tja, Jemen...Gebt doch mal bitte ein Eckdatum, was die 12 Tage jetzt kosten mit allem Drum und Dran?

Gruß gen euch

Karsten


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Karsten,
ein Eckdatum ist für mich Anfang Februar KW 5 bis KW7/05
d.h 29.01.05 bis 15.02.05 +/- 1 Kalenderwoche.
Über Preise des Anbieters möchte ich nichts sagen, weil ich hier niemanden die Möglichkeit nehmen werde, Preise zu gestalten die derjenige zu verantworten hat. (siehe Erwerbsregel der Ferengi Erwerbsregel #208
Gib jemandem einen Fisch und du ernährst ihn einen Tag. Lehre ihn zu fischen, und Du verlierst einen Stammkunden. )

Grüße
Gernot


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Februar 2004)

Nanu?
Es ist die Erwerbsregel 208 natürlich!!!


----------

